# Whirlpool side by side getting very HOT



## ericdean (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a model GS6SHEXNL00 that the front of the panel between the two doors is HOT. You can"t leave your hand on it for more a few seconds. The inside of the frig is ok but the bottom panel where the door closes is also warm. Any ideas ?


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Something that should help...

http://www.applianceaid.com/yoderloop.html

jeff.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

The condenser under the fridge is likely block with dust not allowing for good air circulation or the condenser fan may have failed.

If you ever need parts for your fridge here is a good place to get Whirlpool parts.


----------

